# Dove Diet - No seed!



## ChickenQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

I have a dove that was 'rescued' about a year ago. Long story short, he fell out of his nest (or was pushed out) when he was a couple of weeks old and fell 30 feet tearing his chest and wings apart.
My husband and I healed him, fed him baby bird food, and when we started weaning him off the baby food, we moved him to seed slowly. We tried about 3 times to wean him to seed and each time he would throw up, have seizures, etc and would have to go into our little dove ER room to recoup. The only thing we could come up with was that he tore his little crop when he fell out of the tree (it was a pretty bad wound. The size of a quarter and you could see tendons, etc).
Side note: we had every intention of releasing him back into the wild, but with him not being able to digest seed, we decided that keeping him would help him stay alive.
I was either told or read somewhere to feed him ZuPreem (I got him the small size) and the only one I found was a fruit blend.
He's been on that for just over a year and all I'm wondering is if that's enough for him or if I need to add anything to his diet.
Again, nothing with seeds.
Thanks!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our beloved Phoebe ate nothing but Zupreem cockatiel and adored it. Although she didn't like the half moon yellow pieces.  There is also a parakeet size fruit flavored Zupreem. Our vet prescribed the Zupreem for her because she had special needs including low fat diet for internal xanthomatosis so imagine it is a complete food.


----------



## ChickenQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you cwebster!
I'm glad to know and understand that ZuPreem is all balanced.


----------

